# Corrosion Claim



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Having spotted a couple of small rust patches on the wings of my S4 (B8) I made a claim under Audi's anti-corrosion warranty.
The initial response was that the dealership / Audi would make a 70% contribution to the repair which was described as "zinc inclusion".
The car is well out of guarantee, within the 12 year anti-corrosion warranty but outside the 3 year paint guarantee.
I queried this as I felt the zinc treatment of chassis / panels etc is an anti-corrosion measure, not a paint defect. After all there are plenty of cars out there with paint but no zinc protection.
There was no evidence of external perforation and the car's bodywork has never had any repairs.
Audi refused to budge so I lodged my case with the Motor Ombudsman who have decided that the case needs further investigation (so there is hope !).
I have noticed numerous reports of such "zinc inclusion" on other VAG cars reported in various forums.

So, if this matter is of interest to you, you might also care to let the Motor Ombudsman know (I doubt you would need to lodge an actual case, unless you are similarly affected, but just write in support if you feel it apposite. My case number is ref:_00D24q5e1._5001p2BlIuB:ref / 00039500 if you want to link in.


----------

